# Can I file "Married, filing jointly", even if self-employed?



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

My wife isn't self employed, but i am, so would I still go with married filing jointly, as in previous years?

Or now that I'm a rideshare driver, do I have to file separately?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> My wife isn't self employed, but i am, so would I still go with married filing jointly, as in previous years?
> 
> Or now that I'm a rideshare driver, do I have to file separately?


You can still file jointly. Your Schedule C profit or loss will go on your joint return. The same with your Schedule SE if applicable.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------

